
Liquid Robotics launches autonomous sea-faring data center - youngerdryas
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57577855-76/liquid-robotics-launches-autonomous-sea-faring-data-center/
======
ckvamme
Pretty cool- anyone know how long the Glider can stay out?

